# Resurrecting



## Gumby (Nov 8, 2013)

removed by author.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 8, 2013)

Hugs and prayers for success, Sis. Awesome, as always. The use of drops that reverse their purpose is stellar. You've brought beauty to the bottomless pit of despair, and did it with finesse. You've revived my belief in hope. Love you.


----------



## escorial (Nov 8, 2013)

complicated content for me.


----------



## PiP (Nov 8, 2013)

AS CD said "You've brought beauty to the bottomless pit of despair"

I particulary liked 
_
we embrace the resurrection

one drop
  at a time._

My thoughts and prayers are with you...


----------



## Gumby (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you both, sis and Pip for your continued well wishes and for reading and commenting here. 

escorial, I suspect this one is hard to decipher without the back-story. My daughter in law has Leukemia and has been undergoing chemotherapy for some time now. Anyone who has dealt with cancer and chemo, can attest to how hard it is on the body, they truly do become 'bone' so to speak and in the case of Leukemia, the cancer is literally 'in' the bone.  Finally the day arrived for her to receive her bone marrow transplant, a day we feared we would never reach. Her donor is a young man from Ireland, hence the Irish roots line. Thanks for reading, escorial.


----------



## apple (Nov 9, 2013)

The first lines were so powerful. I read the poem over and over; and then I read the title again.  It says so much on so many levels. Perfect.  The  ragged, painful journey was captured silently inside the ragged, loving hope .  God bless your family and for hundreds of prayers for a joyous recovery for all of you.  hugs   Sondra


----------



## Gumby (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words and especially for your prayers and well wishes, Sondra.


----------



## shedpog329 (Nov 11, 2013)

you continue to display a regularity of outstanding performance
i wanna show you a sense of humility to the way you write


your contribution to the forum is really welcoming

well written and i hope the best for your family


----------



## escorial (Nov 11, 2013)

Gumby to write that is to give so much of yourself....powerful,emotinal..everything really.


----------



## dannyboy (Nov 11, 2013)

excellent stuff, powerful and honest.


----------



## ppsage (Nov 12, 2013)

First want to say this is strong and brilliant poetry. 

Have one medium consideration and two tiny ones. I don't care much for _pushed. _To me it cuts discordantly across the image of the drops. Maybe something like _dribbled. _​But in better voice. I think _winged_ might be a bit of a stretch--just that tiny notch overblown--perhaps flown would be enough. And maybe _resurrection_ doesn't need to be _the resurrection_, which leads me a bit off on a different subject. 

Overall, exceptional. In appreciation, pp.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you, Scott, what a nice thing to say. 

escorial, I appreciate that, thank you.

danny, that you think so, really pleases me.

ppsage, I actually wasn't sure of that 'pushed' usage either. I've been going over this one a bit, a poem is sort of like a painting or drawing, to the author or artist, it may never really be 'done'.  Thank you for your suggestions, they are very helpful.


----------



## blazeofglory (Nov 12, 2013)

Gumby said:


> After countless bags of death
> delivered one drop at a time,
> the killing is over.
> 
> ...



I am startled by a reservoir of images. Rich and enlightening.


----------



## Pandora (Nov 13, 2013)

I imagine your poem helping many others facing similar pain, others whose hearts break and need the strength, joy,
hope you give in your lovely poem. This the blessing in your skill Gumby, your talent. 

Thoughts and prayers for you and your loved ones and all those battling and
bless the donors and their families unselfishly giving.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you, Pandora and amen to that, the donors absolutely save lives with their unselfish act. When you or your family are a recipient of such kindness, it makes you want to donate and give back.


----------



## The Revious One (Nov 18, 2013)

Great writing and great heart. I love reading your work. And I hope your situation gets better.


----------



## Pietro (Nov 18, 2013)

Before reading your explanation I did imagine the bags of death as being IV serum, and I imagined the needle to be euthanasia, but that made the bones and Ireland meaningless.
This is so powerful, especially the first and last paragraphs. They are so powerful that they contrast with the second paragraph which I think could be omitted. I also imagine a small modification in the last paragraph. I would love to read it this way:






> We embrace the resurrection
> one
> drop
> at
> ...


----------



## Gumby (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry to be late with my replies. Thank you blazeofglory, Revious One and Pietro!


----------



## Jacob M. Mossholder (Nov 20, 2013)

I am coming in a little late, but if "trickled" was originally "pushed," then I'd change it back. My reasoning is in consideration of the target audience of this piece. As you are aware, the chemo process seems to take much longer than scheduled as the amount of pain and despair is so unfathomable time seems to stop. That "push" of life is often what we all lack when the going gets tougher. That final "push" has won every race.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you for that, Jacob. The pushed was the original word and it just felt right to me, I switched it at ppsage's comments mainly to see if I could accept it after I had gained some distance from this piece. You make a good point, though I do want this to be accessible to more than those who have experience with chemo.


----------



## alanmt (Jan 30, 2014)

I missed this.

I marvel at how something can be so carefully and thoughtfully constructed, so tight and beautiful like a single snowflake, and carry such an emotional punch. Gosh,you're awesome.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks alan! I appreciate the support and the very kind words.


----------

